# RDA HELP!!



## Seemo.wm (8/7/17)

I have never dripped before.. im looking to get into it, but I have all conflicting information!
Ive read somereviews and talks about drippers on the forum and i am still to find agreeing opinions.
My options are open, currently looking at the icon, vaporous, druga, or any others uguys recommend.
Preferebly under R500 though..
Lemme hear your thoughts and experiences.
Owh I do know generally how to build so I'm not a complete newbie in that regard.
Thanks


----------



## JB1987 (8/7/17)

Hi @Seemo.wm ! Ok so, you will possibly get a lot of suggestions. The following is my opinion only. The Goon is very good as I'm sure you know, but it is higher priced and extremely well built but not a necessity in my opinion, I do own one among a few other RDAs. Single coil RDAs are excellent for flavour and Dual RDAs are great for clouds, build variety and even flavour on some, I own single and dual RDAs and switch between both frequently. 

Now, for value for money I would recommend the Icon, simply because of the price, variety of builds it can take as well as the option to run single coils, I find Vandy Vape's build quality pretty good as well. Mike from MikeVapes who helped design it basically took the best of what he liked from all RDAs and created his perfect setup. 

The Druga might be a good option as well although I have not personally used it so I can't really comment. 

I'm sure others well be able to provide insight in a few more possible options.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Average vapor Joe (8/7/17)

Hey man what's up. I currently have the druga and am quite happy with it. My only gripe being the ridiculously short goon style drip tip. As for the icon/vaporous I can not comment but if you're keen for some dual coil action and a nice easy build deck then you can't go wrong with he druga


----------



## aktorsyl (8/7/17)

Personally I can recommend the Peerless RDA. The build deck is pretty straightforward, and you simply cannot wick it wrong. Whatever you throw in there works. But then again, that goes for most RDA's.
Flavour is on point, airflow is great. It's a pretty solid dripper.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/7/17)

I don't think you should fret that you can't get consensus, @Seemo.wm. You will never find consensus on any atties. I recall a Reddit thread once on "the best flavour dripper". And there were 100 different suggestions, with each claiming heatedly that the other 99 are n00bs who don't know how to build properly. What a childish, short-sighted and self-centred carry on. Of course, they're all wrong. The Hadaly is the best. Anybody who tells you otherwise is a n00b who can't build properly.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 7


----------



## stevie g (8/7/17)

For your dripper buy 24g nichrome. 3mm diameter 9 wraps. 40w and you're in heaven.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (8/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think you should fret that you can't get consensus, @Seemo.wm. You will never find consensus on any atties. I recall a Reddit thread once on "the best flavour dripper". And there were 100 different suggestions, with each claiming heatedly that the other 99 are n00bs who don't know how to build properly. What a childish, short-sighted and self-centred carry on. Of course, they're all wrong. The Hadaly is the best. Anybody who tells you otherwise is a n00b who can't build properly.


The Hadaly is good bro! As a squonker....

Bring on reg squonkers with TC!.


----------



## JB1987 (8/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think you should fret that you can't get consensus, @Seemo.wm. You will never find consensus on any atties. I recall a Reddit thread once on "the best flavour dripper". And there were 100 different suggestions, with each claiming heatedly that the other 99 are n00bs who don't know how to build properly. What a childish, short-sighted and self-centred carry on. Of course, they're all wrong. The Hadaly is the best. Anybody who tells you otherwise is a n00b who can't build properly.



I must agree that the flavour on Hadaly is truly magnificent.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/7/17)

The Hadaly is an outstanding RDA!


----------



## Spydro (9/7/17)

The Hadaly is fine if you want to run single coil, do MTL or don't mind a restricted DLH AND don't mind constantly dripping it's very shallow well that can easily leak out of the way too low by design AFC slots if you over drip or tilt it. You'd have to buy a clone version to stay within your budget... authentic would be more like R950. 

I have 2 authentic Hadaly's that I run on Pico's for very compact combo gear. With RxW and the right build for the joose ran in them their flavor is simply stellar. But as a DLH vaper I have many other authentic RDA's that I prefer over the Hadaly's. Unfortunately almost all of them are also well over your budget.




Almost any RDA can give great flavor though if they have good fluid dynamics and you learn how to build for your joose in them. 

An authentic you might look into is the Pulse 22 from Vandy Vapes that will cost well under your budget. It's also a single coil RDA with plenty of air available for MTL to wide open DLH's, and it comes with a squonk pin. It does a pretty good job in the flavor department despite it's low cost, has a deep well and by design doesn't leak.

My black Pulse 22 was about $25 US before local taxes and shipping (R335). SS version is a little cheaper.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/7/17)

Icon, without a shadow of a doubt. 
@Ruan0.30 will have some good input too.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ruan0.30 (9/7/17)

ICON!!! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/7/17)

Spydro said:


> Almost any RDA can give great flavor though if they have good fluid dynamics and you learn how to build for your joose in them.



IMHO (I hate abbreviations  but most seem to like them) this is the crux of the matter. I'm sure most of us have atomisers we bought ages ago and didn't get on with.

I have found that, given time and experience, when revisiting them and trying different coils, wicks, juice and airflow settings you can often find that you suddenly like the atomizer.

I have, on a number of occasions, written off a RDA, RTA or RDTA. After giving them a decent chance, sometimes more than a year later, they prove to be great. 

Some of them may never redeem themselves, but this may be due to your/my particular vaping style. e.g. some RDAs perform best with high wattage builds, and will never work well with a 0.5 ohm build. There may also be lemons out there which work for no one.

I think that much of the debate on the forum is as a result of the above.

A new dripper such as @Seemo.wm can be given all sorts of well meaning advice, but in the end it will probably require a bit of trial and error on his part before he finds his nirvana device (nirvana may well be a good name for a new RDA).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/7/17)

Check out vapeclub. Best prices in the country. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## BigGuy (9/7/17)

The Big Guy’s choice’s

Big Guy’s go to tanks at the moment in order

Azeroth
2. Kylin
3. Ammit dual
4. Omni
5. Serpent SMM

Big Guy’s go to RDTA at the moment
1. Serpent 22mm (flavor only)
2. Merlin ( Flavor)
3. Alpine (flavor)
4.Perseus (flavor and vapor)
5. Ijoy 5 (flavor and vapor)

Big Guy’s go to Dripper’s
1. Elite (flavor and vapor)
2. Icon (flavor)
3. Serpent BF (flavor)
4. Recoil (flavor)
5. Druga (vapor and flavor)
6. Apocalypse (vapor and Flavor)
7. Goon 24mm (vapor and Flavor)

Wire of choice
Haywire 22ga Ni80/ Haywire 22/24 ga Ni80 flat wire

Cotton of choice
Cotton bacon

Coil recommendation.
COIL COMPANY (Fat framed staple - Framed Staple)


Please note that these change from time to time as and when new items arrive.

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (9/7/17)

Next-level Hadaly:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Next-level Hadaly:




This looks absolutely amazing!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kev mac (9/7/17)

RichJB said:


> I don't think you should fret that you can't get consensus, @Seemo.wm. You will never find consensus on any atties. I recall a Reddit thread once on "the best flavour dripper". And there were 100 different suggestions, with each claiming heatedly that the other 99 are n00bs who don't know how to build properly. What a childish, short-sighted and self-centred carry on. Of course, they're all wrong. The Hadaly is the best. Anybody who tells you otherwise is a n00b who can't build properly.


The Hadaly is very good but pricey on Seemo's budget.Might I suggest the Hadaly SXK clone?The construction is excellent and the price is under $20usd at 3f vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (9/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Next-level Hadaly:



Damn, that looks decent.
I just have a serious aversion to watching any RiP Trippers videos

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (9/7/17)

Yeah, I'll give this a go, I think. I'm not crazy about hot vapes and 810 drip tips but this is a small-bore tip as 810s go and I don't run anywhere near the 58W that Rip was running. I'd probably run it at 0.4Ω and around 35-40W. I'd try it single coil as well and see if the flavour drop-off is as extreme as Rip says. I reckon it probably won't be. But even if it is, I'd be happy to run this as a dual coiler. 

I love the postless deck principle and was thinking to maybe get a CSMNT. But that doesn't squonk (at least, not out of the box) and I also prefer the Hadaly style of airflow with the angled vents cut through the block. It's so much more direct than standard side airflow slots. Right now, I'm torn between this and the Oumier Wasp. Lots of good squonking drippers being released lately. Now we just need cheap, regulated, single 18650 boxes for them. With spare bottles easily available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (10/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Damn, that looks decent.
> I just have a serious aversion to watching any RiP Trippers videos




hahah I hear you, I can't handle that "whacky dooffus" style that he has  When I first started watching his videos he was fine but then he got more cartoon like as time went on...argh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (10/7/17)

Thanks for all the help guys.. Everyone gave such helpful advice I appreciate it.. The hadely will give me too hot of a vape.. I enjoy crazy airflow cooler vapes.. I noticed the menthol flavours also help to cool down the draw..
Back on topic I think ill get the icon then.. everyone, including afew of my friends who had it said I wouldn't go wrong

I simply cannot wait to start dripping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/7/17)

Please let us know if you enjoy the Icon or not, and why.... 
You know, give advise to giving advice to the next dude.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (11/7/17)

I agree - you cant go wrong with the Icon. Though I do just want to give another shout out to the peerless. It's an amazing RDA that I personally think is highly underrated. I have a Goon, Azeroth, Limitless, Theorem, and prefer the Peerless above the rest right now.

But then again who knows? Maybe in a few months I'll pop one of the others on my mod and change my mind but for now, I am enjoying the Peerless above the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (11/7/17)

BigGuy said:


> Big Guy’s go to Dripper’s
> 1. Elite (flavor and vapor)
> 2. Icon (flavor)
> 3. Serpent BF (flavor)
> ...



You serious?
Strange that you stock all of them and also have stock of each. Wow.

No mention of the Hadaly or CSMNT or Dotmod ....... oh wait .... no stock.
RTA ...... no Reload and Kylin 2nd ??? This has to be a joke.


----------



## BigGuy (11/7/17)

@KZOR as my post says these are my choices i am entitled to a opinion am i not, i dont mention the hadaly as i personally did not like it, I own a CSMNT but dont like it. I have never tried a reload so cant comment. I have never used an original Dotmod so cant comment. Oh wait you are the only one entitled to an opinion i forgot sorry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (11/7/17)

BigGuy said:


> Oh wait you are the only one entitled to an opinion i forgot sorry.


Lol ....you don't see me having a problem with anyone else's opinion.
I totally understand that everyone will have a different take on what is best since styles, palates, time management, budget and aesthetic preference differs.
Just think that since you are a vendor and stocking all the items mentioned it is not ethically correct to air your opinion here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## dastrix550 (11/7/17)

KZOR said:


> Lol ....you don't see me having a problem with anyone else's opinion.
> I totally understand that everyone will have a different take on what is best since styles, palates, time management, budget and aesthetic preference differs.
> Just think that since you are a vendor and stocking all the items mentioned it is not ethically correct to air your opinion here.




I can appreciate that you had a bad experience with this vendor, but you are making it very personal and having a go at them, not for the first time. There was a lot of good suggestions made to the OP's question, including the ones from the @BigGuy. It seems reasonable that he would suggest products that he has personally experienced, don't you think?

I have personally made great purchase from suggestions of both of you, so do not see the reasoning on why one of your opinions should be disregarded.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## JB1987 (11/7/17)

I think with the amount of RDAs and experience with them that @BigGuy has, his input on this matter is just as valid as anyone else's.

I know you two have had your differences but that is not what this thread is about.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Strontium (11/7/17)

Simple choice, Hadaly


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/7/17)

I'm still stuck on my Icon - been vaping it straight up for 2.5 months now. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## dastrix550 (11/7/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> I have never dripped before.. im looking to get into it, but I have all conflicting information!
> Ive read somereviews and talks about drippers on the forum and i am still to find agreeing opinions.
> My options are open, currently looking at the icon, vaporous, druga, or any others uguys recommend.
> Preferebly under R500 though..
> ...



In that price range you probably will be looking at the Mad Dog V2, Druga, ICON or the Peerless. Have heard good things about all of them, but have not used any of them myself.


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (11/7/17)

Seemo.wm said:


> I have never dripped before.. im looking to get into it, but I have all conflicting information!
> Ive read somereviews and talks about drippers on the forum and i am still to find agreeing opinions.
> My options are open, currently looking at the icon, vaporous, druga, or any others uguys recommend.
> Preferebly under R500 though..
> ...


If you looking for a awesome cheap dripper checkout the mad dog, ranges from R450 to 490, side airflow and deep well, u won't regret it

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JB1987 (11/7/17)

I picked up the Mad Dog in the classifieds for a great price a while back, very nice dripper. 

I love my Hadaly, exceptional flavour, but if you're planning on buying your first RDA then something that can run both dual and single coils would be a way better option. Hence the Icon is worth considering. 

The Pulse by Vandy Vape is also pretty impressive as a single coil setup, smooth draw and good flavour. I'm using it on the VT Inbox squonker at the moment.


----------

